# Certified Pre-owned Sig... a tempting buy



## Frank79 (May 12, 2008)

So this shop I was in the other day is selling a certified pre-owned Sig 226 w/two 15 rnd mags for $550.

I was originally intending to get a Glock 19, but even a used Sig for this cost is quite tempting... though I’m a tad suspicious.

Just how reliable are Sigs? Will they be equally reliable with any kind of ammo? or are they very finicky about what is shot through them?

I don't want a "snobish" gun (i.e. Kimber) that requires only top quality ammo for it to be reliable. I want something that will reliably feed, shoot, and extract even the cheapest of ammunition.

Does the Sig fill the bill?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Moved to "Sig" forum area...


You needed to post this "new" thread in the sig area... Each forum area has the "New Topic" button...


carry on... :smt023


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

Frank79 said:


> So this shop I was in the other day is selling a certified pre-owned Sig 226 w/two 15 rnd mags for $550.
> 
> I was originally intending to get a Glock 19, but even a used Sig for this cost is quite tempting... though I'm a tad suspicious.
> 
> ...


i have a sig p226 in 9mm. i've shot close to 1500 rounds through it now and I haven't had a single misload/etc. I've shot remington, hornady tap, federal hydrashock, and mostly winchester (100 for $18 at walmart, can't beat that!)

another thing to consider, this is the standard issue weapon for the navy seals. they're a little more expensive than your average glock but I think they're worth every penny, I've never had any issues with my gun and I have a buddy with one that has over 5000 rounds and it has never misloaded a single round.

here check this youtube vid out lol it's a little extreme but it says alot:





i bought mine brand new for 850 +tax, it came with four 15rnd magazines, so if that one is in excellent condition, 550 is a very good deal in my opinion :smt023


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

The P226 is one of my favorite guns. I've never had any reliability issues (i.e., FTE, FTF, etc.). Just add night sights if doesn't already have them. If you plan on getting extra mags, make sure to buy only SIG factory or Meggars...avoid Promags at all cost.

Regarding the CPO P226 - check the finish on the frame along the rail. Older CPOs had flaking issues on the frame. The newer CPOs do not have this problem. 

For $550 - that's a very fair price. I think you'll be very pleased with the gun.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

SIG's marketing motto is "To Hell and Back"...

So far, they're right. I'd never question a new SIG. Similarly, a Certified Pre-Owned SIG. And your dealer should back it up too.

"We" (it's my fiance Carla's) own a custom nickel P226 9mm. It's not my personal preference for a carry gun, but it shoot exceptionally well, and it is utterly reliable with ANYTHING we've thrown through it. Carla's owned it 10+ years without ever having a failure.

I'd take a brand new XD or Glock with accessories for the same money, but that's just due to preference, not reliability.

JW


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Good deal on a good gun. I owned a P226 some years ago, and it was utterly reliable. I ended up selling it because I shoot short-trigger guns far better than DA/SA _crunchentickers_, but I have also seen very good shooting done with SIGs. My father carried a P220 in .45ACP for years and shot it quite well.


----------



## Frank79 (May 12, 2008)

*Thanks for the input...*

I GOT IT!

I just couldn't resist such a good deal. I haven't yet done anything with it, it's still got packing grease on it and everything, but at least it's secure.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations. The P226 is one of the finest 9mm autos ever made in my opinion. I think you will be very happy with it.


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

Frank79 said:


> I GOT IT!
> 
> I just couldn't resist such a good deal. I haven't yet done anything with it, it's still got packing grease on it and everything, but at least it's secure.


congrats! let us know how it shoots :mrgreen:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Just got back from the range with my 229 9mm CPO myself.
Do NOT regret the decision one little bit.
Likes range rounds, Remington 115grain, Winchester 147grain.. No issues, but did have a couple instances where the slide didn't lock on last round.. Not concerned, probably needed lube, I dunno.

Solid gun.. period!


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

babs said:


> Just got back from the range with my 229 9mm CPO myself.
> Do NOT regret the decision one little bit.
> Likes range rounds, Remington 115grain, Winchester 147grain.. No issues, but did have a couple instances where the slide didn't lock on last round.. Not concerned, probably needed lube, I dunno.
> 
> Solid gun.. period!


good to hear:smt023

and as far as the slide not locking, mine did that for the first box of shells, and after i took it home, cleaned it (might've been the thick gun oil on it) then lubed it (could've also been the issue) and went back and i'm at close to 1800 rounds now and it has locked every single time :mrgreen:


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

$550 is what I usually see them go for. It is a good price and a warranty to back it. Glad you got it, kinda hard to pass up huh?


----------



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

My 226 was a CPO and it was in excellent condition. You may contact Sigarms with serial number and they can let you know when the gun was made, when it was returned to Sig, and what was done to it to bring it back to factory standards. My 226 is pictured as my avitar and it looks and works great. I put Houge rosewood grips on it and it quite the eye catcher. I've put over 1000 rounds through her and never had a jam. I would say it's very reliable. I am looking at a CPO 1911 GSR and CPOs are one hell of a deal. Good luck and go for it, you can't go wrong with a SIG.


----------



## diverge (Jun 15, 2008)

babs said:


> Just got back from the range with my 229 9mm CPO myself.
> Do NOT regret the decision one little bit.
> Likes range rounds, Remington 115grain, Winchester 147grain.. No issues, but did have a couple instances where the slide didn't lock on last round.. Not concerned, probably needed lube, I dunno.
> 
> Solid gun.. period!


You may have been riding the slide lock/release.


----------



## matchman (Aug 1, 2008)

My rear sight fell out of the slide (CPO 226) I did not even get to fire it!
No lube on slide/frame.
Crap magazine floor plate.
The good : Near perfect finish//minor ware. Sig cust serv sent replacement floor plate and offered to send call tag to get pistol to fix sight.
(i fixed the sight) I think they could have offered a free magazine considering I saved them $50+ in shipping.
Sights are set for 6 o'clock hold (I like Point of aim ,point of impact)
I have no praises for Sig (also have a 556) just another run of the mill gun company. Ok service, Ok product.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Volkswagen also makes great cars except for those that aren't so great with initial problems right after purchase.. It's a lottery winner I guess when you get the bug with "bugs"..  Might be a German thing.. Great unless it's one of the duds.

There's a CPO 220 at my dealer that makes me want to stay away from there.. too tempting, as I have a friend that'll take the 226 off my hands.


----------



## phiya (Sep 12, 2008)

Speaking of CPO sigs, if anyone happens to run across a site selling CPO p229's in 9mm or .40 please shoot me a PM.


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

phiya said:


> Speaking of CPO sigs, if anyone happens to run across a site selling CPO p229's in 9mm or .40 please shoot me a PM.


Where are you located? If you are close to DFW, I can steer you to a dozen of them. Saw them today at the gun show. Bachmann Pawn had several CPO P229's on the table....$499 ea.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've got nearly 20k through my P226. Utterly reliable. It's digested everything I've fed it and never had an FTFeed, FTFire or an FTE. Personally I'd choose it over any Glock, but there are reasons behind that. Up to you and what your hands and wallet like. CPO is Certified Pre-Owned. These are usually department turn-ins sent back to the factory and once inspected and serviced, turned back out for the commercial market. Generally about 1/3 (or more) off the brand new price of the same model and it comes with a one year warranty.

I own 2 CPO handguns. My P220 and my preferred CCW P228. Never had a problem with any of them.


----------



## phiya (Sep 12, 2008)

texagun said:


> Where are you located? If you are close to DFW, I can steer you to a dozen of them. Saw them today at the gun show. Bachmann Pawn had several CPO P229's on the table....$499 ea.


I wish I were... unfortunately I'm in Commiefornia. So if you see them online, shoot me a link.

Thanks though.


----------



## bh1974 (Aug 14, 2008)

I would jump on that! I was checking a used 226 at my dealer yesterday, it had some trigger work done to it, they wanted $1000


----------



## gt52842 (Jan 29, 2007)

*P-226 cpo*

It is one fine weapon, and you will not be unhappy with it. Shoot the heck out of it, and enjoy one of the better semi-autos made today:smt023. Have a great day, Gary.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The "To Hell And Back Reliability" motto they boast they seem to easily live up to. The pre owned was it in a red box? Most all the "Duty Tested" Sigs I've seen come in a Red box. Anyway, The deal wit those are they are old leo guns that went back to the factory. They are tested and anything in them that needs replaces is. I don't think they fool with the finish but about any Duty Tested I've seen didn't so a lot of wear and the guts are all like new or replaced. 

Can't go wrong with a Sig...The only thing better than owning a Sig is having two:smt023


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

226 cpo .40 w/ rail at bud's right now infact.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

phiya said:


> I wish I were... unfortunately I'm in Commiefornia. So if you see them online, shoot me a link.
> 
> Thanks though.


Hey, comrade...try the following sites:

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_28_779/products_id/52344
http://www.summitgunbroker.com/Sig_226_CPO.html

Good luck.


----------

